# My bedroom is a disaster..



## winston (Dec 30, 2009)

So, I'm trying to improve my bedrooom on the cheap. Here's some pics and specific stuff I'm looking for, but any general advice would be helpful, both on organization and making things look nice. thanks!






How can I get that sticker and stuff rubbed off the bunkbed paneling? And any quick way to brush up that wood so it doesn't look so crappy?
Any ideas on how to organize my shoes besides just lined on the floor there?




Couch is really ugly..any ideas on a cheap DIY slip cover? I think my mom might have an idea on that one actually..but how should it be fastened?
Also I'd like to remove that thing under the TV because it takes up room and 99% of the time the TV isn't sitting on it..but idk where i would set the tv the few times that I do need it.




Close up of the window from the above pic. Right now it has a broken blind on it. I'm thinking of replacing it with a blackout curtain.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Jan 12, 2010)

They make wood cleaner that should work for the bunkbeds. You should be able to find it just about anywhere - supermarket, hardware store, etc. 

Looks like if you clear off some of those papers from the top of your desk, you will have enough room to place the TV there.  To organize your shoes, assuming you don't have any shoeboxes or closet space, I would line them up under the bed so that they're out of the way. Throw out the trash lying around and give the carpet a good vacuum and you will be on your way. You definitely should replace that sheet/drape thingy.

Looks like you're only showing us one half of the room. What's going on on the side opposite the bed and couch?


----------



## travelover (Jan 12, 2010)

Check Craigslist or the Salvation Army stores for a new couch. The cushions look saggy and shot to me. Use mineral spirits (paint thinner) to remove stickers.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow. That's a disaster.  

Anyway, wood cleaners are good. Also if you can paint it with a varnish, then that would look a lot better as well as your computer table. Your bedsheet shouldn't be like that. Fix it every time you wake up in the morning. The couch I guess doesn't look that bad. A good cover can make it attractive again. Vertical blinds can look good on that window. Buy a new electric fan and remove that one on top of your bed. A ceiling fan or a wall mounted fan would look better.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2010)

I feel like I just walked out of a B movie.

Organize, then clean, then organize is best way.:


----------



## travelover (Feb 4, 2010)

playboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> your room is not so bad but you have to keep it in a systematic and maintained way you just required to do is first wash it then keep all the things in proper way and buy some new furniture's and comforters. this will make your bedroom really good.
> ...



This post seems to be typical of a new assault of spammers. They make some inane comment and get their signature link out there for some website that sells related merchandise. I suspect they are hired from overseas to just sit there and post anywhere they can.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 5, 2010)

travelover said:


> This post seems to be typical of a new assault of spammers. They make some inane comment and get their signature link out there for some website that sells related merchandise. I suspect they are hired from overseas to just sit there and post anywhere they can.



Thanks for the heads up travelover.


----------



## IslandStyleGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay.  You sought out help and that earns you an A+ grade.  1st = clean out the clutter---less stressful and creates a more peaceful environment. 2nd = think about the window; take down the sheet and spray some window frosting to obsure the glass and remove the blinds $2-3. Easily removed with a flat razor blade later without damaging the window. Looks like you are facing the back yard. 2rd = keep the couch if you love it for comfort (cover it) or throw it out and get a love seat (sometimes minimal @ local online sites) or large throw pillows to fit more into the room.  3rd= think about a small inexpensive wood shelving unit (with a back) (from thrift or real salvage stores) and mount on the upper bunk to the end on the outside to increase space and store shoes.  4th = think about getting  screws with anchors to be heavy enough to mount the speakers on the wall and clear up the desk space.  (no slot on the speakers to hang-no problem--put tem in cheap fish netting and hang from ceiling or get a shelf). 5th = Goo Gone removes sticky materials, tar from cars , lipstick, etc (Walmart, Lowes, etc), but also removes stain sometimes.  A small can of stain can be very inexpensive and just run over bed frame to take away scratches.  Be sure to run over with a dry cloth to pick up any excess.  6th= if budget is an issue, try to find some new bedding in a Goodwill or thrift store. You may be surprised at what they have.  Also, contact family relatives and let them know that you are looking so they can look too or maybe they are updating and donating those items you may be interested in.  7th = spacing needs to be optimal and rearranging everything may give you more space to crash on the floor (if it is not cluttered and clean). 8th = a fresh coat of latex paint on the wall would be great and very cheap.  9th = a little work on a minimal budget could do wonders.  Remember to have fun.  Wrack your brain and come up with your own ideas; that is how new inventions are made ---what you need when you need it. Have fun......................Making it happen


----------



## lenozhka (Feb 22, 2010)

The current stain color is in a disastrous condition - to make it look really good, you have to re-finish the wood (wood cleaners won't help much in this case), and it's very labor intensive. 

So even though I love the look of natural wood, in this case, if I were you, I would paint all your wooden furniture black - for a modern, clean/sharp look. 

Plus, all the pieces look mis-matched right now, and the color of the stain gives away the old age of your furniture.

Just my 2 cents 

Yelena


----------



## DavidS (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmm, we have lots of suggestions, but how far do you want to go?

Questions:
Who sleeps there? Who uses it for an office? What other activities p) are going on in there other than sleeping and the obvious.
Suggestion:
First remove everything that does not belong in there.
Use our Declutter 101 as a guideline (you can download it for free on our website) to get some order.
Paint and get either real curtains or some blinds.
Check second-hand stores for replacement furniture.
And then, of course, you could hire us to help with this dilemma.


----------



## wengay (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah. It was really disaster. You want cheap and affordable?
The first thing to do is to have discipline. After using or doing anything in your room, fixed it and clean it. Second, try to organized it. The paper and magazine, your shoes, and all of your things. Lastly, remove everything does not belong in your room.
No need to buy anything just to make your room look good, just organize your things.
Good luck.


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Sep 21, 2010)

Less is more in the bedroom


----------



## CityLimit (Sep 22, 2010)

Plumbing And Lighting said:


> They make wood cleaner that should work for the bunkbeds. You should be able to find it just about anywhere - supermarket, hardware store, etc.
> 
> Looks like if you clear off some of those papers from the top of your desk, you will have enough room to place the TV there.  To organize your shoes, assuming you don't have any shoeboxes or closet space, I would line them up under the bed so that they're out of the way. Throw out the trash lying around and give the carpet a good vacuum and you will be on your way. You definitely should replace that sheet/drape thingy.
> 
> Looks like you're only showing us one half of the room. What's going on on the side opposite the bed and couch?


 *places fingers against temples*
The bed butts up against the wall, there is a bookshelf there, light colored, taller than the bed with several cubbies

Kidding, I just checked the reflection in the window. There really is no other side of the room in this case, the wood in the picture of the bunk bed is the door and right behind the door is a wall. Between the bed and the wall appears to be a clothes rack and a book shelf

I would nix the couch altogether, its really too big for your room and is probably beyond being reasonably salvageable. Its one thing if the cushions are good and you can slip cover but the cushions on that thing are badly shot, you would pretty much have to replace them, and then having to re-upholster or slip cover on top of it. The only thing you wont be changing is the frame, which is really not much of a desirable frame unless you want to add boosters too it somehow. 

Replace it with some chairs. You can either get some butterfly style chairs (might be better for your age), or something bigger, you have the room for it there. Put the tv stand with the tv in the corner and the chairs facing it. You can keep the little side table there as your tv stand, Pick a light (I suggest the black one) and get rid of the other (which looks broken). As Lenohzka suggested, I wouldnt try and save the beds wood look, its very outdated and bad looking. I would sand and paint. She suggest black I think White is also a very good choice considering the construction style of the bed. I would also sand and paint your little tv stand. Those types of dressers/nightstands are a dime a dozen, I see them all the time for really cheap. 

I would be more hesitant about painting your computer desk. It could be the lighting but it looks like a nice cherry stain with a good wood grain. But definitely clean up the junk on the desk. I would get rid of the rug too unless its covering a horrible hole in the floor. You have nice windows so frame them instead of covering them. Get two drapes and then set up a rod with lots of extra space on either side so when they are open they dont cover any of the window (this makes your window look bigger as well). Pick a paint color. What you pick  may also determine what color you want to paint your furniture. If you go with darker shades I would stick to white, if you get into creams, go black. Anywhere in between just pick whichever you think looks best. Black looks sharper, white make the room look cleaner. Your curtains can also be white or black to go with your furniture.

Frame all your pictures before you put them up. I would suggest doing the opposite of what you paint your furniture (if your furniture is white do black frames, if they are black do white.) You can get frames for $1 at a dollar store as just plain old wood strips nails together with a cheapy ugly picture in them. Rip out the picture, buy fabric paint, use construction paper behind the picture if the frame is too big (it also makes the pictures look very professional). 

Get an under the bed shoe orangizer for your shoes and you can attach a strip of fabric to it to make it easy to pull out. I would move the book case to the end of the bed if you get rid of the couch and then hang a few hooks on either side of it for your purse or other items. New comforters wouldnt hurt either but those would be based on wall colors or furniture colors.

Finish up with a bin and recycle tub so you dont get rubbish laying around.


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Oct 13, 2010)

Can you post some updated pictures so we can all see what you decided to do? Please and thank you!


----------



## mtngirl (Oct 14, 2010)

lenozhka said:


> The current stain color is in a disastrous condition - to make it look really good, you have to re-finish the wood (wood cleaners won't help much in this case), and it's very labor intensive.
> 
> So even though I love the look of natural wood, in this case, if I were you, I would paint all your wooden furniture black - for a modern, clean/sharp look.
> 
> ...



Yep completely agree with this suggestion... normally I also prefer natural wood but there is a time and place for paint... this is that time and this is that place in my opinion.


----------



## dremodeling (Oct 15, 2010)

I would say to go with under bed shoe organizers, you can find them at target or similar. Paint the room a light color, paint the furniture black or a dark color. Replace the carpet with laminate, it's durable and you can do it yourself. Just try to keep things (papers, bottles, bags) only if necessary ans organzie them somehow.
Hope this helps.


----------



## astin (Nov 3, 2010)

Go to Craigs list and search free items.  The bunk beds can be easily remedied by taking the goo gone and getting the stickers off and a small pint of stain to match the finish on  there.  Looks like pine.  You can use paper towels and just wipe it on sparingly.  You will love the results.  A gallon of paint will be around $15.  No biggie there as well. Remember, paint hides a multitude of sins.  Check Goodwill or craigs list for a nice shade.  Do all this over one weekend and it will look fantastic!  Wherever God guides, God provides.


----------



## Jimbo56 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would give it a thourough clean, paint the walls, freshen it up and put the shoes under the bed maybe?


----------



## inspirations (Aug 28, 2011)

Your room is really a disaster. you should first clean your bed then put your shoe in shoe rack and remove unusable things from computer table.


----------



## aanyas (Sep 23, 2011)

It's really cool man. Similar like me.


----------



## mrrobinson (Sep 26, 2011)

get a plastic shoe rack to hang on the back of your door. that will get those out of the way. clean off the bed and then make the bed  new couch is definitely necessary. get a used one. add some color. maybe some throw pillows or some cheap pictures to go on the wall.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 28, 2011)

First step would be to clear out EVERYTHING you dont need, just throw it out or give it away- you will feel great! give the room a good cleaning and try to organize as much as you can. Paint the walls a fresh color and sand down and repaint the bunk bed. I dont know where to get slipcovers but get a solid color and fun pillows. if you have the space get a small lucite table to stand the TV on. Really though it seems from your pix that whats most impt right now is a good thorough cleaning and organization job.


----------



## SammyB (Nov 10, 2011)

You haven't mentioned (not that I can see) if you can drill into the bedtroom walls at all? Reason for mentioning is that you can fix shoe holders and some TV stands to walls - if the room is rented you might want to check if you can start drilling into walls first though


----------



## campbellsoup (Nov 26, 2011)

real curtains would make a huge difference, cleaning obviously. and getting rid of the bunk bed.


----------



## ffisher (Jul 3, 2012)

You would be amazed by how much cleaning would improve the appearance. A nice curtain rod and light curtain would look well.


----------



## museumreplicas (Jul 20, 2012)

Really nothing less than a big disaster. By looking the first pic, it is looking like a room left for so many years in the deep of any Jungle. I would suggest you to first remove the unwanted things from room. sit beside and think of all the stuffs and plan to arrange them well. It would be better to search on the net and see the architecture of good rooms and the stuffs kept there.


----------

